# The water was cold but still pick up a few



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

Went last night to Dauphin Island. The water was coooold cold. I walked around for about 3 hours, and picked up 4 all in one little area. Sorry no pics, but 2 were a good 15", 1 was about 20", and the other was a barely legal 13".


----------



## jcooper85 (Jul 23, 2009)

I was walking back from the end of sand island and about halfway down there were 2 people at dark. Was that you? Nice report. Always good to see Dauphin Island reports as thats were I spend my time fishing.


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

No, that wasn't me. I was on the golf course.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Good to hear you located some, hope your numbers keep going up with this cold water. I haven't gave it a shot yet this year, still have to wait a little before I can take the ole' boat out. Bet they were good eatin'!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

If there's no pictures it didn't happen.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Behold the flounder god has spoken!


----------

